# Baby Backs.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

.... tonite. Slaw and fried taters and onions for sides.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

nice pull back, love BB's, almost as well as I love st. Louis cut. I'd pay for a seat at that table..

Rick


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man!!!!! Looks great!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm hungry now. And second the motion on a seat at that table


----------

